# US citizen marrying non-US citizen in UAE. How to obain US citizenship?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

If a US citizen marries a non-US citizen in UAE, how does the non-US citizen obtain US citizenship?

Would the couple need to live in US for that?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup that's usually the case. Their child will be a US citizen but the non-citizen will still have to live in the US to get citizenship. I think there might a few exceptions?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

My understanding is that your spouse can get a green card here. This thread had some good information about that process

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...es-us-consulate-process-green-card-forms.html

Once someone has a green card there will be various regulations on when they would be eligible for citizenship, but I believe the minimum is five years living there. Good luck, I may be in the same situation and am not looking forward to this


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have been in the same situation - and have hired immigration lawyers to manage this.

1) As of 2008, you weren't able to get US citizenship abroad. You have to live in and have an established residence in the US for some time (I think 5 years).
2) You can initiate a green card from here, but it would be awarded in the US upon arrival. The applicant will need to visit America a certain number of times per year to maintain that green card
3) The individual with the green card would be responsible for US taxes (IRS) and FBAR reporting (US Treasury). This includes assets in the UAE, as well as their home country (assuming you aren't marrying an Emirati) Yes, they check.

Good luck. My wife and I have decided against getting a green card because of #3.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

md000 said:


> I have been in the same situation - and have hired immigration lawyers to manage this.
> 
> 1) As of 2008, you weren't able to get US citizenship abroad. You have to live in and have an established residence in the US for some time (I think 5 years).
> 2) You can initiate a green card from here, but it would be awarded in the US upon arrival. The applicant will need to visit America a certain number of times per year to maintain that green card
> ...


Great info! I was thinking my (soon to be) hub could apply for a GC right away since we'll be staying in DXB a few more years before relocating but this info has given me new insight..


----------

